# Drugstore Base Coat and top coat



## hethrlynn (Jan 15, 2013)

I am wondering if anyone has found a good base coat and top coat that you can pick up at a drugstore like Walgreens or CVS?  Any recommendations?  Thanks






Hethrlynn


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

CVS sells Seche Vite and it's an amazing top coat! You can find it for like $10, but you can find it online for around $5


----------



## nishino (Jan 15, 2013)

i have a dumb question...what's the difference between a base coat and a top coat?  (can you tell i never do my nails?)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm no pro here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I use base coat(usually one that is good for my nails) first of all to protect the nail from the nail polish and so the polish doesn't stain your nails. And the top coat seals the color and protects it making it last longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nishino (Jan 15, 2013)

ahh, i see now...that actually makes a lot of sense.  thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*runs out to buy a base coat*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

Glad I could help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really recommend seche vite it makes your nail polish last a long time and you can apply it over wet nail polish and it dries super quick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can always try others, I've tried one from orly(don't remember the name) and it was pretty good too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't have a special base coat, but I LOVE Sally Hansen's Insta-Dry Topcoat in the red bottle.  Can't do my nails without it.  Without, even if I let them dry for an hour before going to sleep, I get sheet wrinkles.  This dries my nails very fast, protects from wrinkles, and my manicure lasts long.  YaY!  =)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't live without a fast dry top coat or fast dry drops


----------



## OiiO (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have a special base coat, but* I LOVE Sally Hansen's Insta-Dry Topcoat in the red bottle*.  Can't do my nails without it.  Without, even if I let them dry for an hour before going to sleep, I get sheet wrinkles.  This dries my nails very fast, protects from wrinkles, and my manicure lasts long.  YaY!  =)


 I second that! And for the base coat I've been using Revlon Quick Dry base coat for the longest time before switching to a fancy brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 15, 2013)

I use Nailtiques Formula 2 as my base coat, cuz my nails keep on peeling, but I bought centrum for women under 50 and it has biotine which is recommended for nail growth! Before that...I didn't take any vitamins, only black currant seed oil for my hair *hides* but I've started taking vitamins! yay!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 15, 2013)

My favorite base coat is the OPI Natural Nail Base Coat.

My favorite top coats are:

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri (in red bottle -- but it gets thick and gloopy after only about a month which stinks), Seche Vite, and Out the Door.


----------



## chrysalis101 (Jan 16, 2013)

I use Sally Hansen's nail strengthening base coats. They are great at keeping my nails from staining, even with dark colors like blues, blacks and reds. And despite my nails always being painted, I don't have that yellow tent to them. Additionally, I've seen a marked improvement in my nail's strength.

I like Out the Door (I've only seen it at Target or online) until I get down to the last 1/4 of the bottle then it doesn't always seem to dry right, and is a little thin. I've also been using Piggy Polish's top coat (don't remember the name and too lazy to go look ) and I like it, but it's a small bottle and a little expensive for me. I only use it when applying gems or lace on my nails.

I think I'll take the advice of some of you lovely people and try the Sally Hansen's Insta-dry top coat.


----------



## beaaalyssa (Jan 16, 2013)

base coat is the coat you apply before nail polish, like the base. then you apply nail polish then you apply top coat to protect it. Hope this helps!


----------



## beaaalyssa (Jan 16, 2013)

where do you get your nail items?


----------



## Marj B (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Nailtiques Formula 2 as my base coat, cuz my nails keep on peeling, but I bought centrum for women under 50 and it has biotine which is recommended for nail growth! Before that...I didn't take any vitamins, only black currant seed oil for my hair *hides* but I've started taking vitamins! yay!


 I do the same with Nail-Tek Foundation II. I think they are close to the same. My nails are finally not peeling so I am impressed. And the nail-tek makes a wonderful base because it is a ridge filler too. So it even masks the peelies that you have!

Im my opinion Seche Vite Fast Dry Topcoat is the only one.  I get mine at Sally Beauty supplies though I did get one bottle at Walgreens. It does get thick because of the air that gets in when we use it but if it does just buy some polish thinner and use a drop or 2. Don't ever use nail polish remover to thin polish. Think about it. Also I have tightened the lid very tight and submerged it in a bowl of very warm, not hot, water. That works for long enough to do one mani.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I do the same with Nail-Tek Foundation II. I think they are close to the same. My nails are finally not peeling so I am impressed. And the nail-tek makes a wonderful base because it is a ridge filler too. So it even masks the peelies that you have!*
> 
> Im my opinion Seche Vite Fast Dry Topcoat is the only one.  I get mine at Sally Beauty supplies though I did get one bottle at Walgreens. It does get thick because of the air that gets in when we use it but if it does just buy some polish thinner and use a drop or 2. Don't ever use nail polish remover to thin polish. Think about it. Also I have tightened the lid very tight and submerged it in a bowl of very warm, not hot, water. That works for long enough to do one mani.


 Might have to try that out once I run out of Nailtiques  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 17, 2013)

Not all CVSs carry Seche though, and frequently it's sold out. :C Quite a few drugstores now carry Essie top/base as well, and for those I'd recommend the protein base and Good to Go for the top. I'm not sure if all drugstore carry those Essie treatments though. I'd possibly even rec that over Seche Vite beacuse because Seche Vite isn't 3-free :C

For things you can 100% find at drugstores, definitely the Sally Hansen Insta-dri top. There are a lot of people who use those as their go-to even. I love Seche Vite still, but I'm just finding things that work just as well or better for 90% of manis (not necessarily glitter though).

If you live near a Sally's, they do carry Seche though, but I'd grab the Poshe line. I think Sally might only carry their top coat, though, but I really love their base. Their top is pretty good too.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 17, 2013)

I've seen the base too, but maybe they don't have it  in all Sally's


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 20, 2013)

I have seen Seche products in Sally's, Walgreens, CVS, Rite Aid, and Target. There are other great top coats but nothing shines like Seche Vite.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 21, 2013)

I read thru this thread a few days ago and picked up some seche vite (which I had never tries) and its amazing! !! Cvs had a combo pack with a base coat and a top coat for 8.99. My nails dried so fast, are super shiny, and haven't chipped. I will nevrr use anything else.


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

I really love Orly's Bonder base coat - it dries but still leaves a rough, kind of tacky surface that really helps polish adhere and grip on to, which really helps extend the life of the manicure!


----------



## satojoko (Jan 21, 2013)

I started off using just the cheap Wet n Wild top coat a few years back but wanted to try Seche Vite fast dry top coat after somebody here mentioned it. I love the stuff &amp; will very likely never stop using it (I'm in at least my 6th bottle now, which is available in some drugstores in Canada). It does start getting a bit thick towards the end of the bottle but I just thin it out using the actual polish thinner that Sally's sells. I use the Seche Vite between each coat of nail polish, which has resulted in ZERO broken nails for me. The stuff is bullet-proof if used the right way. BUT I detest the Seche Vite base coat. It's horrible stuff &amp; just rapes my nails. They look terrible after I remove my nail polish between manicures. I ended up buying a very light flesh toned Wet n Wild nail polish from their MegaLast line which I now use as a base coat. It wears really well &amp; doesn't make my nails look like they've been put through a meat grinder. Between that product as a base coat &amp; Seche Vite between each nail polish coat, I never get chipping or breakage, and minimal to no tip wear (I wrap every coat of product over my nail tips to avoid that problem). Used to have to do my nails at least once every two weeks and they'd be looking raggedy by that point. I can now go a month and a half without doing them. The only touch ups I normally have to do are near my cuticles because as my nails grow, I end up with a space of bare nail between them &amp; the upper edge of my nail polish. My nails have always grown very long, never had a problem with that, but I now actually have to trim them back between manicures because they get so insanely long &amp; never break. LOVE Seche Vite fast dry top coat! Best nail product ever!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I started off using just the cheap Wet n Wild top coat a few years back but wanted to try Seche Vite fast dry top coat after somebody here mentioned it. I love the stuff &amp; will very likely never stop using it (I'm in at least my 6th bottle now, which is available in some drugstores in Canada). It does start getting a bit thick towards the end of the bottle but I just thin it out using the actual polish thinner that Sally's sells. I use the Seche Vite between each coat of nail polish, which has resulted in ZERO broken nails for me. The stuff is bullet-proof if used the right way. BUT I detest the Seche Vite base coat. It's horrible stuff &amp; just rapes my nails. They look terrible after I remove my nail polish between manicures. I ended up buying a very light flesh toned Wet n Wild nail polish from their MegaLast line which I now use as a base coat. It wears really well &amp; doesn't make my nails look like they've been put through a meat grinder. Between that product as a base coat &amp; Seche Vite between each nail polish coat, I never get chipping or breakage, and minimal to no tip wear (I wrap every coat of product over my nail tips to avoid that problem). Used to have to do my nails at least once every two weeks and they'd be looking raggedy by that point. I can now go a month and a half without doing them. The only touch ups I normally have to do are near my cuticles because as my nails grow, I end up with a space of bare nail between them &amp; the upper edge of my nail polish. My nails have always grown very long, never had a problem with that, but I now actually have to trim them back between manicures because they get so insanely long &amp; never break.
> 
> LOVE Seche Vite fast dry top coat! Best nail product ever!


 wow that IS a long lasting mani!! that's so awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't really "need" that though cuz I can't stand wearing the same color for too long XD but that's an awesome technique  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do wrap every coat over my nail tips too, cuz I can't stand tip wear!



> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I read thru this thread a few days ago and picked up some seche vite (which I had never tries) and its amazing! !! Cvs had a combo pack with a base coat and a top coat for 8.99. My nails dried so fast, are super shiny, and haven't chipped. I will nevrr use anything else.


 That is a great deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> awesome!


----------



## Marj B (Jan 22, 2013)

I tried Seche Vite base coat once when it was free with the top coat and I hated it.My polish would come right off in no time. And that was with the top coat on! I read about other top coats and maybe they are better than Seche Vite Fast Dry, but I'm not going to take the chance of getting something that I don't like or doesn't work as well for me.I will always use it. I don't like the way it smells though.


----------



## coopsgrl98 (Jan 22, 2013)

With Seche, you need to use the base coat. If you read up on their website, it says that the top coat seals through your polish to the base coat. About the gel... I got a LED light at Walgreens by Kiss for $29 with a $4 coupon. Their polish kits are$19 with a $4 coupon. I have used it last week and it's been GREAT!!! I picked up the Sensationail French Manicure set to try. And now that I have the LED light, I can use all the other brands too!!! I haven't tried the gel base with regular polish and gel top coat.... I'll have to try it out sometime soon.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coopsgrl98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> With Seche, you need to use the base coat. If you read up on their website, it says that the top coat seals through your polish to the base coat.
> 
> About the gel... I got a LED light at Walgreens by Kiss for $29 with a $4 coupon. Their polish kits are$19 with a $4 coupon. I have used it last week and it's been GREAT!!! I picked up the Sensationail French Manicure set to try. And now that I have the LED light, I can use all the other brands too!!!
> ...


 Their base coat, or any base coat? (Your post wasn't clear). I use OPI base coat and Seche top coat with success.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Their base coat, or any base coat? (Your post wasn't clear). I use OPI base coat and Seche top coat with success.


 Actually they are not clear on their website either. 

Quote: Seche Viteâ„¢ dry fast top coat is widely acknowledged as the world's finest top coat. Specially formulated to penetrate through nail lacquer to the base coat forming a single solid coating over the nail plate for a much more durable finish. Guaranteed not to yellow while leaving nails silky, stronger and resistant to chipping and peeling.


----------



## hethrlynn (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you all for all of the GREAT suggestions and information!!






Hethrlynn


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I use Sinful Colors Basecoat. I don't know if you have Walgreen's near you, but that's where I bought mine. It works great and is under $4. I bought Seche Vite Topcoat base on other's recommendations on here, but I don't like it at all. I use Butter London's Topcoat. It's not cheap , but it work well for my nails.


----------



## tintedlove (Feb 3, 2013)

Base coats are only necessary if your nails are cracked and chipped or your nails are discolored and you're using a semi-sheer or sheer nail color. The top coat is really the only additional step necessary! And if you have a good polish, you don't need a top coat either. That being said, I use Seche Vite (when necessary!).


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tintedlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Base coats are only necessary if your nails are cracked and chipped or your nails are discolored and you're using a semi-sheer or sheer nail color. The top coat is really the only additional step necessary! And if you have a good polish, you don't need a top coat either. That being said, I use Seche Vite (when necessary!).


 I disagree 100%. It's _always _a good idea to use both a base coat *and* a top coat. It makes the polish last longer, go on more evenly and protects your nail from discoloration. I used to think it didn't matter if you used a base/top coat, but once I started doing on a regular basis, I realized what a huge difference it actually makes.


----------



## Miss Jess (Feb 8, 2013)

I always use a base coat to keep my nails from yellowing...  Top coat really makes my polishes shiny and last way longer as well.


----------



## Stephanie M (Apr 23, 2013)

The bottle I have that I just got today says, quote, "Seche Base is specially formulated to give Seche Vite the best anchor to hold onto." which I take to mean their polishes.

That said, I don't use their polishes, didn't realize this was not only NOT 3-free, but has bismuth oxychloride in it which I'm allergic to. I wish I'd read the fine print but I was in a hurry, as well as the other reviews floating around prior to purchasing, as it's not getting high marks. I got the ridge filler version, which is pearly white and not qutie what I was expecting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope I can return or exchange it, CVS usualy takes stuff back  but I've never tried to do a polish. Should have gotten the SH or Essie, but was trying to save a few bucks. Meh.


----------



## Tipsbymerry (Apr 24, 2013)

I use Revlon transparent base coat and top coat for nail art.


----------



## Stephanie M (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh! Good to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have that Revlon but have not tried as a base coat yet. Works great as a top coat though but I REALLY like Essence XXX shine topcoat which is more like gel topcoat minus the light curing. Thicker than the Revlon but super shiny and lasts a while. Works fab over glitters, smooths out those that tend to be lumpy or grainy. Anyway, I was able to return the horrible Seche Vite to CVS and got a SH nourishing w/biotin, silk, 3-free base coat (light green bottle, didn't see any red bottles whatsoever for whomever rec`d that one...) and picked up Orly Bonder too to give it a whirl. I like the idea of a 'rubberized' base coat so hoping it works as well as it claims!


----------



## jsarina (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm itching to try Orly Bonder. It's in my cart at Amazon (8.50/freeship), I just have to go purchase it!


----------



## AmandaM (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have a special base coat, but I LOVE Sally Hansen's Insta-Dry Topcoat in the red bottle.  Can't do my nails without it.  Without, even if I let them dry for an hour before going to sleep, I get sheet wrinkles.  This dries my nails very fast, protects from wrinkles, and my manicure lasts long.  YaY!  =)


 
This is me....  I'm a die hard Sally Hansen Insta-Dry topcoat user if I don't have my China Glaze Fast Forward ...  but here lately all I've used has been Insta-Dry ... Love the stuff..


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 27, 2013)

I bought Seche Vite last year. I had never used a fast dry top coat before. I thought it was da bomb, but then the bottle broke and the only top coat I could find in a pinch was Orly In A Snap. I like it better than Seche Vite. I use Orly Bonder Base Coat. I think it does help the polish last longer.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 27, 2013)

> > Base coats are only necessary if your nails are cracked and chipped or your nails are discolored and you're using a semi-sheer or sheer nail color. The top coat is really the only additional step necessary! And if you have a good polish, you don't need a top coat either. That being said, I use Seche Vite (when necessary!).
> 
> 
> I disagree 100%. It'sÂ _always_ a good idea to useÂ both a base coatÂ *and* a top coat. It makes the polish last longer, go on more evenly and protects your nail from discoloration. I used to think it didn't matter if you used a base/top coat, but once I started doing on a regular basis, I realized what a huge difference it actually makes.


 I agree on the top coat and base coat being a necessity. I didn't know any better at first. My nail polish would last maybe a day without top coat and base coat. It makes the polish last way longer when I use both.


----------



## NotTheMama (Apr 27, 2013)

> I agree on the top coat and base coat being a necessity. I didn't know any better at first. My nail polish would last maybe a day without top coat and base coat. It makes the polish last way longer when I use both.


 I agree!! I use Zoya Ridge Filler base coat and Sally Hansen Insta Dry top coat and I can get almost 5 days out of a manicure. I work with a cash drawer every other week at work and polish alone doesn't stand up to that kind of abuse. But once I started using a good base &amp; top coats, my nails are chip free for at least 4 days.


----------



## dd62 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have tried soooo many different base and top coats, and I can't get polish to last 24 hours without chipping. My nails are thin and brittle though, and I am extremely clumsy, so that could be my problem.


----------



## Illy Ema (Apr 28, 2013)

My favorite base coat is Eveline 8 in 1, and top coat Seche Vite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 29, 2013)

I do my nails constantly and I'm pretty sure I wouldn't if I didn't have seche vite.  I use both the base and top coats and NOTHING has ever worked so well for me.  That stuff is a miracle in a bottle.

I buy the gigantic refill bottles from Amazon.  4 oz for $15.  It's seriously a steal.


----------



## fanchette (Apr 29, 2013)

I still haven't found a HG base coat, but right now I am using Salon Sciences Instant Artificials and its okay, nothing special. (sorry its not exactly drug store, but its not really a recomondation either)

As for top coat, I used to like Seche for a topcoat, and I found I didn't really get any chips, but that was because my nail polish would peel off in a whole sheet in less than a day, and even faster if I used the seche base coat.

Now, I use the "red bottle" Sally Hansen instant dry, no chip top coat and I LOVE it. Totally wonderful, and lasts days longer than SV without chips(and no peeling). I feel like if i could only find my perfect basecoat, I would never have to worry about chipped nails ever again!


----------

